# Problem with delete



## Richard42

Hi,
I've had my Virgin Tivo for a month or so ( I'm an ex series one user since 2000 ) and the only problem I've had is when deleting programs I've just watched. 
If I stop watching before the end of the recording but close to it ( say when the adverts appear and there's still some minutes to go ) it goes back to the programs play screen. If I try to delete from there it wont, but if I try to continue watching I get a screen with the "press ok to continue" option. Press ok and the screen goes blank and the tivo is frozen. Only a reboot will fix. 
This has happened a number of times, and I'm now trying to remember to fast forward till the program end before going back ( which then gives me the delete option screen and all is OK ) but occasionally I forget  and then it a reboot. 
Is this a known problem, with a work around, or am I the only one who has this ?

Richard


----------



## sjp

not uncommon though i thought it was less common post last major upgrade.

my workaround is to FF once only and then skip (to end at this point) Left arrow Up arrow Right arrow, the latter half is probably what your already doing.

iirc, i don't remember needing to reboot - i just had to go back and take care of the deleted programme later.

there were enough complaints at the time it appeared that they trawled the VM forum and grabbed a few names and called them - i got a call but as we were handling it OK we chose not to join their investigative efforts whatever they were.

might be worth a call to VM to see if there was a "per box" fix for this.


----------



## mikerr

Are you pressing left arrow when you're finished with the programme, or stop ?

IIRC pressing stop worked better.


----------



## Richard42

I'm pressing the left arrow ( habbit from the series one ). I'll try to use stop instead.
The reload is only needed if I try to play the little remaining bit, that's when it all starts to go wrong, another habbit I must avoid. Interestingly after the reboot the guilty program is ready to play from the begining only ( no resume ) but will delete happily.
I'll give VM a ring and see if they remember the fault and had a fix

Thanks


----------



## Brangdon

Richard42 said:


> If I stop watching before the end of the recording but close to it ( say when the adverts appear and there's still some minutes to go ) it goes back to the programs play screen. If I try to delete from there it wont,


That happens to me and others. For me it is caused by hiding the video window. If I show it, delete, and hide it, the delete works.



> but if I try to continue watching I get a screen with the "press ok to continue" option. Press ok and the screen goes blank and the tivo is frozen. Only a reboot will fix.


I have seen that freeze when playing, but not often (once every couple of months) and I don't know if it's related to failing to delete.


----------



## Brangdon

This seems to be fixed for me in the 15.3 update.


----------



## Richard42

> This seems to be fixed for me in the 15.3 update.


That's great news :up:, I'll give it a try later on

Richard


----------



## Richard42

Yes, that works for me now and so does the ability to delete a part watched recording without having to skip to the end 

Richard


----------

